# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  الدعاء لاخينا الحسين بالشفاء العاجل لولده

## dalitog_01

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته_  _الى كل اعضاء المنتدى المغربي للمحمول_  _نرجو الدعاء الى صديقنا الغالي الحسين بالشفاء لوالده_ 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

اللهم شفه ووعافيه من كل مرض وسوء

----------


## seffari

*اللهم شفه ووعافيه من كل مرض وسوء*  *امين *

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

اللهم اشفى مرض المسلمين

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

اللهم اشفه ومرضى المسلمين اجمعين

----------


## GSM-AYA

اللهم شفه ووعافيه

----------


## Fannan1

*‏**اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس اشفِ أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاء لا يغادر سقما* ((((())))أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه ويشفينا جميعا(((()))))

----------


## محمد السيد

اللهم شفه ووعافيه من كل مرض وسوء

----------


## timali

_اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشف انت الشافى شفاء لايغادر سقما_

----------


## امير الصمت

امين يارب ربنا يتقبل منكم 		جميعا  صرح يعجز اللسان ان يعبر عن شكري وامتناني لكم   بارك الله فيكم وادام لكم الصحة والسعادة والسلامة   وان شاء الله ما تشوفوا شر ..    وكلمة حب خالصة لاخي الغالي dalitog  تحسنت حالة وليدى   اسال الله تعالى ان يديم عليه الصحة   امين

----------

